# Phantom Of The Opera



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Anyone see this movie yet? I saw it last week and I must say I actually enjoyed it. I saw the play about 5 years ago. The movie is pretty close to the play with a few added scenes and songs but for the most part, it's all there. Andrew Lloyd Webber produced the movie which helped.

I'm a big fan of classic musicals so it's nice to see musicals making somewhat of a come back. Nice change from the normal violence and potty humor that seems to dominate the theaters.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

I'm a big fan of the play, especially Sarah Brightman's original voice. The movie is a great adaptation. Emmy's Christine is by far my favorite of the film and Emmy Rossum was my avatar last month if you didn't notice.

In any case, I went in to see _Alone in the Dark_ last night (avoid it, avoid it, ay, my eyes!) and once the film was done, ducked in to enjoy parts of Phantom that were still playing, coming in at the Don Juan scene.

I've probably watched the film 3 times in this manner, once originally all the way through, and two more by just going in and viewing for 30-1hr before or after another show.


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

I haven't seen the movie, but saw the original tour of "Phantom" when it came to Atlanta, at the Fox Theater. It was an amazing production, which some people who had seen both said exceeded or at least was equal to the Broadway performances. I'm a big fan of the Fox Theater.

It is extremely rare that I go to the theater anymore. When this one comes out on DVD I'll most likely see it, though.


----------

